# Rate per hour for a small Skid steer



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm thinking $75 an hour Cdn. for a Bobcat 463 with blower, including operator. This job in particular is not accessible by a larger machine.

I thought this was a pretty fair price, but I've been reading some post where guys are only charging 50-60 an hour for much larger equipment

Thoughts???

Thats about $64 US per hour


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Krimick77;378020 said:


> I'm thinking $75 an hour Cdn. for a Bobcat 463 with blower, including operator. This job in particular is not accessible by a larger machine.
> 
> I thought this was a pretty fair price, but I've been reading some post where guys are only charging 50-60 an hour for much larger equipment
> 
> ...


I sub out a guy that has a CAT skid steer, its not the biggest one but its not a small machine by any means and he charges me 50.00 per hour on most jobs


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

To answer your question about $60/hr is about right, but you could probably get you 75 if the only other choices are walk behind snowblower or truck.I thought nobody else on the planet had a 463 with a SB150, I thought we were original (yea right). We started out in '94 with a 443 with a 44" bucket. After the 443 went the way of all things in Feb '03 we got the 463. The SB 150 arrived in Dec '04. Its tiny enough to carry in a 1 ton SRW pick-up (06 Chev 2500HD 6.6 Duramax 8'2" v-boss) We've been doing that since '94 with 93 chev. The truck driver and Bobcat operator can take the load apart in about 2 minutes. They then plow and snowblow together. They are actually father-in-law and son-in-law so they work well together.

How are you moving the Bobcat?
truck
trailer
road run


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

64$ an hour for a machine and worker? Come here now, you're hired!

I charge well over 100$/ per hour (acutal time working in field) for me & a shovel or snowblower. (That's 3 $45 houses in an hour and houses here are small)


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

I have the 463 stored at a central site, it's within 2 km of all my work so I just drive it on the road, no need to bother with loading and unloading.

I'm happy with the machine overall, but I'm looking to put a poly cutting edge on the blower for clearing interlock.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

lawnboy11;378199 said:


> 64$ an hour for a machine and worker? Come here now, you're hired!
> 
> I charge well over 100$/ per hour (acutal time working in field) for me & a shovel or snowblower. (That's 3 $45 houses in an hour and houses here are small)


Yeah but $200,000 US out here will get you an acre and 3/4 and a 2500 square foot house with attached garage inside the city
Just out of curiousity, how long can you keep that pace up, hours AND years. The record right now for the 'Dream Team' is 22.5 hours


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Krimick

big warning on the 463

We are at about 500 hours

Earlier this season the idler pulley on the engine dropped down as the belt stretched and cut through the hydraulic lines. This appears to be a problem with the 463. Keep an eye on the pulley to hydraulic line gap. $1776.00 to pull the engine repair the line and replace the engine.


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm with lawnboy. How the heck do you make any money after paying your guy and paying on machine at $60 per hour


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

lawnboy11;378199 said:


> 64$ an hour for a machine and worker? Come here now, you're hired!
> 
> I charge well over 100$/ per hour (acutal time working in field) for me & a shovel or snowblower. (That's 3 $45 houses in an hour and houses here are small)


Do you tell your customers that you charge well over $100.00 or is that what you can average for those three houses? I don't want to sound like I'm trying to knock your post but lets be realistic here you may get that for those three houses, however if you have to move to another location that means load and unload plus drive time, don't get me wrong you should get at least $100.00 per hr. for equipment like that, but your example doesn't adress the queston, anyway thats great that you can make that kind of money with your equipment.


----------

